
Univision wins Gawker auction with $135M bid: sources - sndean
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-gawker-bankruptcy-auction-idUSKCN10R2IV
======
tomhoward
Already posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12301012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12301012)

